# New frame: V-1R. Replaces M10.



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah just saw this, sure looks nice


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Personally not looking forward to another bike with brakes under the stays. And that article is crap, that author has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd rather get a big red "S" tattoo on my calf than ride a bike associated with an exotic car producer. It sure looks nice tho.
Glad to see Ernesto's nephew got used to the american way of life : big belly. Cheesecake Factory in Chicago was pretty good I remember.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Luckily Mclaren isn't an exotic sports car maker...oh wait...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Marketing piece, no doubt put out with the help of a public relations firm. The bike companies operate just like the car companies. If this were a Mustang it would have been timed with a puff piece in Motor Trend.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Like the bike allot. Can't wait for the reviews. Always liked the M10 but decided on the C 59 last year then saw the C60 announced now this. Think I should have waited for my dream bike oh well money is gone now.


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

I know it's a crap article but they seemed to be first to the post when the news broke. It was all over weight weenies, but nothing here. Here are a couple more:

Colnago V1-r aero road bike launched - BikeRadar

Colnago V1-r Road Race Bike | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Personally not looking forward to another bike with brakes under the stays. And that article is crap, that author has no idea what they're talking about.


Ha! I second that... They're a pain to set up sometimes. I understand it on a TT bike (almost), but I don't know how much of a benefit it is to stick them on a regular road frame.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

At that price you could get a made in France Look or a Time. Anything over $2,500 for Asian cookie mold frame-set is nuts IMO.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh No, you're doing that again here, too. Please….


----------

